# 2 x 6x9 sub as loud as one 8" sub?



## Niaouli (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi guys,

A friend borrowed me a 8" Re Audio sub in a small sealed box (may be 5-7 liters) in my little car (Honda civic EK4 VTI HB) and it sound really good (give the bass that the 5'25 component can't).

In the OEM rear speaker location I can fit 2 6 x 9 sub (was thinking of CDT's sub) with around 10lters of free space under.

Do you think that it could be as good as the single 8"?

The only thing that I'm worried about is the OEM fastening of the 6 x 9subs at the rear (OEM is plastic).

The reason I want to switch is to get back the trunk space.

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## ashjm (Mar 4, 2011)

I used a pair of CDT 6x9 subs running IB in the rear deck of my wife's car (2008 Cobalt SS) to very good effect. She also has a 10" Rockford Fosgate sub in the car. The 6x9s actually produce more low bass than the 10" sub, with surprisingly good SQ. My wife likes the "thump" of the 10" sub, but I personally like the system better with only the 6x9s.

What I did was make new baffles out of a thick plastic cutting board (jigsaw and a cordless drill are the only tools required). Then I sealed and dampened the hell out of the rear deck, mounted the 6x9s to the new baffles, and mounted the baffles into the factory cutouts.

Those CDTs don't need a lot of power, either; they're getting about 80 watts rms and play plenty loud for my tastes. But then again, I'm not an spl guy...

So the short answer to your question is that in my very limited experience, a properly installed pair of 6x9s can sound better, lower, and louder than a cheap 10" sub in a sealed box.


----------



## Niaouli (Feb 27, 2012)

Thnaks a lot for you review!!!!!!! I was thinking too that 2 x 6x9 sub would be good specially in a small car like mine!!!

and if it does't need a lot of power to sound good then I will be nicer (P900.4 will be enough to feed these)!!!

I'm not an SPL guy too but sometimes feel the bass is good!!!!!!!

I'll try this then!!!!


----------



## Shadowmarx (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump.... To find out how this worked out...
Look'n at doing a simple install in a Altima.
No cutting of vehicle, use'n all the factory locations...
I know CDT and Tang make a 6x9 sub...
I'm not look'n to rattle the doors off just fill in the bass with descent sq.
Front stage will be Hertz HSK 165's


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

The cone area of one 6x9 speaker is comparable to 8 inch speaker. So with 2 6x9 speakers, assuming all speakers have the same sensitivity, you will have 3dbs of more headroom. However, the 8 inch subwoofer will be able to handle more power than the 6x9 subwoofer, if the 6x9 subwoofer is not installed in a box. The other issue with 6x9 subwoofers is that there isn't much selection out there. Among 8 inch subwoofers, you have a crazy amount of options for different tastes and budgets.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

If you have the airspace you can run a 10" sub through a 6x9 hole and get even more bass, did that many times with 6x9 holes in rear deck of old cars. You don't need a great sub in fact lower line is typically more efficient and gives more....unless you really want to pound them. But compared to the 6x9 the 10 will do more (on same power). Just make sure it tunes right for your space or IB, whatever you have. Make a spacer large enough for xmax and hang the 10 behind.


----------



## Shadowmarx (Feb 12, 2012)

Thx Guys u have give'n me even more ideas....
I'd like to see how the 10-s(?) were mounted to blow through the openings tho...
Edit- Also is there any IB specific 8" drivers???
I'm going look'n...lol


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

I don't know of any specific 8" IB drivers but I'm sure most will work well in IB if they work well sealed.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

BuickGN said:


> I don't know of any specific 8" IB drivers but I'm sure most will work well in IB if they work well sealed.


DLS OA8 and JL IB 8 are 2 of the only ones I can think of. The DLS ones are fantastic and relatively a good price, plus you can still get them easily.


----------



## Shadowmarx (Feb 12, 2012)

BeatsDownLow said:


> DLS OA8 and JL IB 8 are 2 of the only ones I can think of. The DLS ones are fantastic and relatively a good price, plus you can still get them easily.


I just came across the JL Audio ZR800-CW....
I'll go look at the DLS a better price then the JL, that sounds good to me...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

The ZR is a midbass, has a FS of just over 46. The DLS is a subwoofer with a FS of 32.


Here is the DLS for 129 shipped each.

DLS OA8 8" SINGLE VOICE COIL 8 OHM OPEN AIR CAR SUBWOOFER 350 WATT | eBay

They are 8 ohm, but a pair would net you 4 ohms, which any 2-ch or small mono should be able to work well. They only need about 150 watts apiece.

I dont see any of the JL's I was talking about for sale anymore.


----------



## Shadowmarx (Feb 12, 2012)

Sonic has them for 119 - DLS OA8 (OA-8) 8" Single 8 ohm Performance OA Car Subwoofer 
with two left in stock...
the only thing is they are 8 ohm I was going to run this small mono
I have here at 2 ohm for 320w http://www.hertzaudiovideo.com/doc/hertz_he_1d_1_tech.pdf
Still an option, if I can do sum trade'n....


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Shadowmarx said:


> Thx Guys u have give'n me even more ideas....
> I'd like to see how the 10-s(?) were mounted to blow through the openings tho...
> Edit- Also is there any IB specific 8" drivers???
> I'm going look'n...lol


There are some threads here about Benz they have the gas tank there or something and are all steel. In the old muscle cars I usually cut a piece of 3/4 ply large as the deck or large as would fit, cut a hole and mount it up from underneath. You may need thicker if you went huge xmax. The smaller the space between the sub and hole the better, long as over half the cone is open and it can breathe a little (3/4").


----------



## Shadowmarx (Feb 12, 2012)

Kewl thats kinda how I was picture'n it in my mind....
Seems deal'n with the vibrations would be the stuffiest part....


sqshoestring said:


> There are some threads here about Benz they have the gas tank there or something and are all steel. In the old muscle cars I usually cut a piece of 3/4 ply large as the deck or large as would fit, cut a hole and mount it up from underneath. You may need thicker if you went huge xmax. The smaller the space between the sub and hole the better, long as over half the cone is open and it can breathe a little (3/4").


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

I like to use 3/4 ply, it deadens some and is really easy to work with, you can shoot screws in it from the top or bolt it. Get some cheap weatherstrip foam and put on it to seat against the sheetmetal, works great. Vibration of a deck is usually not a big deal unless its a serious tin can deal. If you can make the wood larger then you have wood and metal, its pretty strong. 10s are not going to vibrate much anyway unless they are some HD big xmax subs, but those often don't have as good IB specs.

A really easy simple way is cut a cardboard pattern to fit in there, tape more on to it/etc until it fits....then chop out ply and install. All you need is a boxcutter and masking tape, & a pencil.


----------

